# Web Easy Pro 8: Page Preview



## unsaavymoose (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello

I am building a hobby page in Web Easy Pro 8. I purchased this program because I heard it is user friendly and that you can easily build a page in less than an hour...NOT! I finished my first page and got everythikng looking the way I want it to, but when I click on prview to view the page, it is all out of whack on the preview page. I am quite new to this whole thing and am not anywhere near a guru! I am so dicouraged that I almost want to give up already :4-dontkno. Any help?

Thanks so much!


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

Try uploading it and posting the link. I tried Web Easy 8 and didn't care for it either. Did you check it out in different browsers? It may be an issue of not showing up in IE7 but works fine in Firefox or Opera.


----------

